# sugar scrub cubes



## monica123 (Jul 24, 2010)

I made some today and they were nice and hard then they crumbled, would it be because of the humidity?


----------



## bodybym (Jul 25, 2010)

If you post the recipe it would be easier to help you figure out how to fix it.


----------



## monica123 (Jul 25, 2010)

Solid Sugar Scrub Cubes

1/3 c sugar
3 tbsp of melted coconut oil
10 drops of EO



They fell apart on me.  I would rather a recipe without M&P base but they just didn't stay together


Suggestions?


----------



## carebear (Jul 25, 2010)

That doesn't seem right, since the melting point of coconut oil is room temp (76 degrees).  and you will want some ewax or other emulsifier in there, in my opinion.

Try a solid lotion recipe but replacing the beeswax with ewax, then go from there.  Maybe.  I don't know.  I suck at formulating B&B...


----------



## monica123 (Jul 25, 2010)

I had similar issues with the save cream I tried to make too...I need something to harden the sugar cubes and soften the shave cream


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 25, 2010)

how about shea butter? I don't really have a clue- I haven't made many B&B items, except for some milk bath and a few odd lotions, lip balms... not really my forte! 

But, I know how hard shea is at room temp... 
Or even mango or cocoa butters?


----------



## carebear (Jul 25, 2010)

still too soft.  maybe a blend of kokum and shea.  or maybe cocoa butter and shea.


----------



## carebear (Jul 25, 2010)

Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> how about shea butter? I don't really have a clue- I haven't made many B&B items, except for some milk bath and a few odd lotions, lip balms... not really my forte!
> 
> But, I know how hard shea is at room temp...
> Or even mango or cocoa butters?



lip balms are like solid lotions - work off that recipe, perhaps.  still think you might want to swap out some or all of the beeswax for ewax, tho.


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmm, I'm not sure what to suggest to fix your scrubs, but I did a search and found this thread:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... crub+cubes
It has a few different recipes in it. Maybe you can get some guidance there?


----------



## Lindy (Jul 28, 2010)

If you are wanting to make the cubes then you do need to use MP - if you just want to do a sugar scrub that's in a jar then you can make that with just the oils, plus the sugar, EO's and a preservative.  You need the preservative because water is going to introduced into the product as it's being used.

For the cubes you need something that is going to give it form.  I've heard of people trying it with rebatched CP but without success.


----------

